# Can't login through tty!!!!![SOLVED]

## genfive

I cannot log into my linux anymore!  I was emerging gnome, then I rebooted the machine without even starting X or any gui.  At the terminal I tried to login, but it wouldn't let me. It simply waits for a few seconds without asking me for the password, and then goes back to the login prompt again... what could have happened?

[SOLUTION]

I must have unmerged pam-login at some point, without updating shadow.  The problem went away as soon as I updated shadow and util-linuxLast edited by genfive on Fri Jul 07, 2006 3:26 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## arkanoid

I had that problem in my tty's as well, and I believe it was related to the pam-shadow/shadow-block. After solving that block my tty's didn't work. I think a simple reboot was all it took (I tried killing the terminals themselve, but without luck)

As a solution, you could pop a live-cd in your drive, boot up on it, chroot into your own environment, add the xdm initscript to runlevel default. Then X will start automatically, so you can use a terminal at least, and try to solve your problem that way around.

----------

## genfive

 *arkanoid wrote:*   

> I had that problem in my tty's as well, and I believe it was related to the pam-shadow/shadow-block. After solving that block my tty's didn't work. I think a simple reboot was all it took (I tried killing the terminals themselve, but without luck)
> 
> As a solution, you could pop a live-cd in your drive, boot up on it, chroot into your own environment, add the xdm initscript to runlevel default. Then X will start automatically, so you can use a terminal at least, and try to solve your problem that way around.

 

I rebooted my machine several times, and it didn't solve the problem.  I am new to linux, so what does this pam-shadow/shadow-block do? How do i solve the problem using other methods?  (xdm may not work for me, because I was having problem with nvidia driver to start with)

----------

## davascript

Recompile your kernel with the vesa or vesatng drivers and add xdm to your init script as well.  I have not had the nvidia driver work for me since pre geforce 3.   Two thoughts before you do that though.

1. Did you set a root passwd during your install ?

2. Did you create your username and a pasword for it also?

----------

## genfive

 *davascript wrote:*   

> Recompile your kernel with the vesa or vesatng drivers and add xdm to your init script as well.  I have not had the nvidia driver work for me since pre geforce 3.   Two thoughts before you do that though.
> 
> 1. Did you set a root passwd during your install ?
> 
> 2. Did you create your username and a pasword for it also?

 

Yes. i have the root password set and also a different user account. I tried both, but none worked for me.  I can SSH into the machine, but just cannot login from its agtty.  But at the moment, I just want to get the login problem solved without introducing another headache with the video driver.  The video driver will be the next thing on the list.  For now, i will be happy if I could loginto the tty and do some stuff.   Any ideas??

----------

## davascript

no ideas as to why you cannot login locally but you can remotely.  sorry

----------

## genfive

thanks anyways. anyone else have better ideas? pleeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase......

----------

## genfive

please somebody. please help

----------

